# If you want to learn to Hand Scrape look at my new thread in my forum at the top.



## Richard King 2 (Oct 25, 2022)

Above in my Richard King Forum I added 4 advertisements and You tube shows on my classes.   I will be doing more classes the end of 2022 and next year.  I will add the classes info in that forum above.  Also a fellow asked about scraping his Milling Machine knee today in that forum.  I answered his question there.


----------

